# Miss timed ???



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Peter,

Please help,

This is my 3rd IUI, this time round I haven't been downregged so have just had 3 Menopur injections, had 2nd scan on Friday and was told only 1 follicle but a good sized one and told to take Profasi yesterday ready for IUI on Monday, however I have had ovulation muscus since Saturday but did a test for my surge but was negative, still have ovulation discharge now, is Monday (tomorrow) going to be too late for IUI ?

Thanks Peter

Nic
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Peter,
> 
> Please help,
> 
> ...


----------

